# 2015 Ford Focus twitchy transmission



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

if you've owned a car made in the last 20 or so years (and probably longer), yes, they had software. In fact there are multiple computers (often called things like a powertrain module or something similar)


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The MKIII Focus automatic transmissions have been problematic since they came out in 2012. I hope yours doesn't give you more trouble.

That's the main reason I got a 5 speed for my wife.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Wife's jeep needs the updated programming as well.

There is a ton of software in these cars now.

I am just getting worried for the time when they are, without you knowing it or approving it (i.e. GM), your location, speed, and other particulars back to the hub. 

Scary stuff when you think about the lack of privacy in today's day and age.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think they need to download any stored data to a hub. With all of computers on cars interconnected, they should be able to get real time data of any controller through Onstar or similar systems.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is what GM was doing via their Onstar system.


----------

